# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  طلب كتاب الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني

## صقر أبوزيد

أرجو من الأخوة الكرام رفع رابط لكتاب الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني على صيغة pdf مصورا من الكتاب نفسه  ولكم جزيل الشكر .
وجزاكم الله الجنة .  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

